# Best carseat for a tall, skinny baby



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, just when I was all set to get a Britax Marathon for dd's first birthday, I read on another thread that the Marathon isn't the best seat for tall babies/kids and that some other seats have more height flexibility. Right now dd is about 30 inches and 18 pounds (she's 11 months old, and hence the need for a new seat). I assume that this growth pattern will continue, and she'll be a tall, slender kid too. Her torso is extra long. So, does anyone know offhand what seats have the most growth room in terms of height (and weight doesn't matter quite as much)? TIA


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Sunshine Kids Radian 65 and the new Recaro convertibles (Como and Signo) have the highest shell. Also, the Evenflo Triumph Advance has a good inch over the Britax convertibles. I have a tall skinny DD myself


----------



## Valian (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll 2nd the Radian reccomendaiton, and add that coming out in a few weeks (supposedly) the Compass TruFit might be a great choice for you. It will also last longer than an MA.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valian* 
I'll 2nd the Radian reccomendaiton, and add that coming out in a few weeks (supposedly) the Compass TruFit might be a great choice for you. It will also last longer than an MA.

Ah, yes, I had forgotten the TrueFit. I can't wait to see that seat


----------

